

Oracle's Java patents case against Google weakening - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/176653/oracles-patents-case-against-google-weakening

======
dchest
Print version: <http://www.itworld.com/print/176653>

------
nl
If it's not clear, re-examination is a big, big risk for Oracle.

Not only does it reduce their chances in this case, but it weakens their hand
in any future licence negotiations because it (potentially) destroys the value
of the patent. If a patent enters re-examination with 21 claims, and finishes
with 3 the potential for infringement is vastly reduced.

------
techtalsky
Can someone explain to me what a "clean room" implementation is in this
context? (Wikipedia already read and it didn't quite compute.)

~~~
mkr-hn
My understanding is that one group/person takes something apart, documents it,
and passes the documentation off to a second group/person to build a new
implementation.

